# Zantac can cause.D



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

zantac seems to help me better than prevacid, but I noticed when I take it, I get "D". Could this be from the zantac?


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'd guess so - but not for everyone. I have to have Zantac (now, only 75 mg) every day or two. It tends to keep me "not quite normal" bowel-wise. Are you also taking probiotics? They could possibly help a bit.


----------



## Nat (Sep 29, 2001)

Hi!I take 300 mg of Ranitidine, which is the active ingredient in Zantac, for what is believed to be a stomach ulcer. I find that my stools are soft, if not watery...Nat


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

I have had terrible D since I started taking Zantac every day for the last 3 years but I also had my gall bladder taken out and I have been under a lot of stress so I don't know which caused it. It is totally possible that the Zantac causes D in you.


----------



## Loraine (Nov 19, 2000)

I too had my gallbladder out 10 years ago and started with the D right away, lately it's sorta been under control with the caltrate but I do have flair ups..just the other day I took a zantac and noticed that I had really watery D. I haven't taken another since and it's gone, so may have been the zantac....


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Update, after 3-1/2 months of Zantac, I have developed daily D once again. Aaarrrggghhh! (Now, I do have other problems going on too, which could have also contributed.) Three years ago, it only took 2 weeks of acid reducers before I ended up with such problems. I think my intake of probiotics helped delay the problem this time. But, now, I don't know what to do....


----------

